# A Continental Clip for Luna!!



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Today was the big day for Luna! She got her big girl trim ? It has been so hot here and even though she has 1.5 months before she *has* to be in a CC, we went ahead and put her in early because it is unlikely that she will be showing before then! Her wonderful breeder set the trim for us.

I didn’t bathe her beforehand, so she will look much better when freshly bathed and fluffed. Also when she gets a tan hahaha. There are a few small adjustments we need to make, like her front bracelets need to come down a tiny bit, etc. Anyways, enough chat, enjoy the pictures!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Hmmm it is showing that the images are “broken” when I try to view them. You guys will have to let me know if they work for you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I do want to see how she looks. If you look in the tech area there is an announcement about migration of the server hosting or some such thing. It seems to have affected pictures (depending on how they were loaded/posted).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There is a problem with the image posting on the forum. Admin is on it,

Try posting a link from an image hosting website.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Oh I do want to see how she looks. If you look in the tech area there is an announcement about migration of the server hosting or some such thing. It seems to have affected pictures (depending on how they were loaded/posted).


Thanks Catharine. Looks like today is a bad day for pictures! Supposedly it will be fixed at some point and they will be viewable. I hope it happens soon!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks dechi! I just posted a pic on Instagram, so here is the link to that! Hopefully it will work to show you what she looks like while we are waiting for the rest of them to show up on here.

https://instagram.com/p/Bix6gLqDGm4/


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Thanks dechi! I just posted a pic on Instagram, so here is the link to that! Hopefully it will work to show you what she looks like while we are waiting for the rest of them to show up on here.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/Bix6gLqDGm4/


Oh yes, she looks all grown up ! Nice groom !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't believe she's all grown up in her Conti - she's a real beauty. Hopefully they will fix the photos so we can see all of them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how pretty and elegant she looks! Can't wait until we can see all the photos!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is so beautiful in the conti. Slay all day!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wowie-zowie!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just beautiful


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Luna is gorgeous as always! Hope the conti gives you a bit of lifestyle back now that you have a little less surface area to groom and hopefully it's a bit cooler for Luna. You really do have a gem there.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh yay!! The pictures work now. Thanks so much for the sweet comments everyone. I was laughing out loud at “slay all day” hahaha ?

She finally got a bath today and I began to scissor her up a little bit but didn’t finish because I had to start grooming another dog. But here is a pic before the bath and after. The before pic looks better because it has a prettier background haha, and also because after she was dried all the hair that needed to be trimmed was more visible. Didn’t have time to get a pic of her off the table before starting my next dog. Now I am off to scissor her a bit.

BTW I am loving her in this clip. It is so fun and cute. Luna is still getting used to it and she got a little clipper burn, but hopefully it will be cleared up all the way very soon.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Yep - she looks great and you are now free from all the scissoring a puppy clip requires! Enjoy!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

She is gorgeous! You did such a good job!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks guys! Yes it is such a relief to not have to scissor that puppy trim. It is so much more fun to do the scissoring on this trim!! I never mastered the puppy trim, my breeder had to help me almost every time. And she didn’t help me put Luna into the continental but I feel more confident about scissoring this trim. Here is the finished product after her grooming was all finished today. Note that I tried to braid her ears... she shook them out one minute later lol!!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

So poodley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She looks fab


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ChinchillaFuzzy, I never mastered the puppy trim either. I am much more confident with a CC.

You did a really, really good job on Luna. I like the ear braid - but I suspect Zoe would get that out quickly, too! I have yet to manage to keep those ears in anything except a single rubber band.


----------



## MathildaVienna (Dec 12, 2017)

She’s gorgeous!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gorgeous! You've done a great job getting her into her big girl style .


----------



## jenniferlee (Apr 5, 2018)

Gorgeous! I also enjoyed looking at Luna's Instagram.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone, you are all so sweet ? after evaluating the trim we are going to extend the rosettes back a bit. I hope I can manage doing that on my own asthe hair grows in. Tomorrow is bath day, can’t wait to have her freshly groomed again! Will not be going showing for a long time so there is plenty of time to fix the trim up.


----------

